
CVim: Vim for Google Chrome - Perados
https://github.com/1995eaton/chromium-vim
======
rdancer
Misleading title. This is _Vim-like interface for Chrome_ , not the editor
itself!

I've played with it for a few minutes, and it has _normal_ , _insert_ , and
_command_ mode, an ability to set custom key bindings, and looks like loads
more.

All similar extensions that I've tried in the past suffered from the inability
of the developer to keep up with the functionality of the native interface,
and from rough edges around corner cases. The difference here seems that it
could be used in addition to the mouse + keyboard interface, so even if it is
not usable as a 100% replacement, it still could be useful!

